# Hello from me



## fluppyfrog

Hi, 
Well i am hoping to be starting IVF later this year, I know a few people on here and thats how i found this place. Hope to be chatting to you all soon.
Fluppyfrog :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

hey Fluppyfrog, welcome to baby and bump, good luck with your ivf!


----------



## beanie

hellooooo you, are you following me huh???

Well you know how excited I am about the fact you are starting IVF, and that me and the family are all here for you


----------



## fluppyfrog

HAHA i had no idea you were here honest hehe :D


----------



## weestar21

Hi and welcome to B&B
good luck with your IVF and hope to see a BFP soon

take care
xxx


----------



## fluppyfrog

Thank you, i won't be starting it for a few months yet, damn waiting lists haha, but i am really excited and can't wait to get going.


----------



## KX

Welcome to the forum. You're Beanies sister aren't you?

I don't know if i can handle another Beanie :lol: (you know I love u really Beanie!xx)

welcome aboard hun, fantastic news about IVF, not long to go :hugs:


----------



## fluppyfrog

haha yes i am her little sis, but don't worry i am no where near as bad as her, i have tried to get rid of her on many occasion but she keeps coming back hehe :D


----------



## weestar21

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: 

Welcome to BabyandBump Fluppyfrog - Spoke breifly, been meaning to pop back on :oops: 

Good luck for the near future - I hope the time comes quick for you.

:hugs:


----------



## KX

Have u got a pic of u both together? Wonder if you look alike! :D


----------



## Minxy

Oh no, not you! :wink:


----------



## stephlw25

Welcome hun, all the best with the IVF! :D


----------



## Helen

Hi and welcome :wave:

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the IVF. :hugs: It's not exactly a barrel of laughs but it's worth it. 

H

xx


----------



## fluppyfrog

Thanks for the warm welcome, me and beanie look nothing alike we are complete opposites. i will have to find a pic and post it so you can see :D


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome. Hope all goes well with the IVF .


----------



## ablaze

welcome and best of luck with the ivf :hugs: xx


----------



## fluppyfrog

ok this is me. it was taking at Serens naming ceremony last september.
https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m169/fluppyfrog/lyndsay.jpg


----------



## Layla

Hi, Welcome to BB

Good luck with your IVF

xx


----------



## Hels

Ey 'oop Flumps!!!!
They may not look so alike but they are so alike in personality :D 
As ive said before hun, all the luck in the world with the IVF, xxxx


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/BarCode.gif

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-1.jpg


----------



## fluppyfrog

oooh all these replys, i'm starting to feel popular haha :D


----------



## beanie

hmph - you goyt more then me. Am off to sulk in my corner now :cry:


----------



## sophie

:hi: hiya and welcome!
good luck!
x


----------



## fluppyfrog

beanie said:

> hmph - you goyt more then me. Am off to sulk in my corner now :cry:

Haha i always said i was the better of the two of us, now do you believe me.
......................... don't hate me :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## KX

Aww ur pretty so is Shona :D


----------



## Hazel&Reece

:wave: Hiya Fluppy!!!


----------



## fluppyfrog

hmm i'm getting deja vu, i'm sure i have met some of you before hahaha :D hellooooooooo :D


----------

